# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Sarah Palin & Michelle Obama Nude Photos

## Karl

Playboy magazine has reportedly offered Sarah Palin four million dollars to pose nude in an upcoming issue

National Geographic has offered Michelle Obama fifty bucks

----------

Coolwalker (03-27-2013),Perianne (02-09-2014)

----------


## St James

50? are you serious? they should pay her to hide

----------



----------


## garyo

I think Michele should pose for Field and Stream.

----------



----------


## OceanloverOH

You guyz are rotten.

----------


## Gemini

Pay her to eat a twinkie instead.

----------


## Karl

> You guyz are rotten.


Tell us something we don't know already

----------

St James (03-27-2013)

----------


## Karl

> I think Michele should pose for Field and Stream.


Why Field and Stream????

----------


## Guest

I'm not a fan of the FLOTUS, but I really hate threads where women's looks are made fun of.  I know I can be a hypocrite on this at times, but...I dunno.  There's a lot that can be said about her without bringing her body type into it.

My best friend is black and she exercizes, eats right, but her body type makes her look "thick".  When I hear stuff about Michelle Obama's weight, etc I think how she and other black women deal with that.

Yeh, yeh, I'm a buzz kill.

----------


## Coolwalker

That's it, I'm canceling my subscription.

----------


## The XL

Michelle isn't a terrible looking woman.  Yeah, she sucks and all of that, but I don't get when everyone makes her out to be the most horrible looking woman on Earth and all of that.

That said, if this is true, Sarah should seriously consider taking their offer.

----------


## Karl

> I'm not a fan of the FLOTUS, but I really hate threads where women's looks are made fun of.  I know I can be a hypocrite on this at times, but...I dunno.  There's a lot that can be said about her without bringing her body type into it.
> 
> My best friend is black and she exercizes, eats right, but her body type makes her look "thick".  When I hear stuff about Michelle Obama's weight, etc I think how she and other black women deal with that.
> 
> Yeh, yeh, I'm a buzz kill.


Yeah sure like you women NEVER EVER comment and snicker about how us guys look

Seriously @Rina_Dragonborn are you For Real or just giving us the business???

----------


## Guest

> Yeah sure like you women NEVER EVER comment and snicker about how us guys look
> 
> Seriously @Rina_Dragonborn are you For Real or just giving us the business???


I admit to some hypocrisy, I'm just saying I start to feel uncomfortable because I know that black women have a different physique.

----------


## usfan

You guys are way off.. now nancy pelosi.. or betty friedan...  huzza, huzza!   :Love1:

----------



----------


## Karl

> 50? are you serious? they should pay her to hide


It's possible don't you remember being a prepubescent grade school boy flipping through those old dusty National Geographic hoping to see some EXPOSED indigenous tribal Tittys/ boobies???

----------


## The XL

Any word on if Sarah accepted?

----------



----------


## Karl

> You guys are way off.. now nancy pelosi.. or betty friedan...  huzza, huzza!


All things considered Nancy Pelosi really ain't bad looking if you factor in her age and I am willing to bet $$$$ that some of ya hard up geezers would tag that Nancy Pelosi ass if given an opportunity

----------


## The XL

I wouldn't touch Nancy Pelosi if you gave me gloves, an astronaut suit, and 4 million dollars.

----------

fyrenza (02-09-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

I think I may spit up.

----------



----------


## Guest

> I wouldn't touch Nancy Pelosi if you gave me gloves, an astronaut suit, and 4 million dollars.


What about ten million tax free?

----------


## The XL

> What about ten million tax free?


Hell no.  I don't care what the number is, fuck that.

----------


## Karl

> What about ten million tax free?


Shit give me a million bucks CASH IN A SUITCASE and a nice boat with full fuel tanks I'll make love to her all-night long then consider me officially RETIRED

"I'm a cheap date"

----------

Oscarb63 (02-10-2014)

----------


## rationalman

Sarah will decline, coyly stating that some things are best left to the imagination, and that the privilege is reserved to her husband alone... Sexy and wholesome.

If she had agreed, however, I would have purchased the issue in the proverbial New York minute... Wonder how many liberal man-caves would have one tucked away?

Sarah Palin is in complete control.

----------

Mordent (02-09-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> Playboy magazine has reportedly offered Sarah Palin four million dollars to pose nude in an upcoming issue
> 
> National Geographic has offered Michelle Obama fifty bucks


The word is that Michelle's parents *were* photographed nude in National Geographic.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> It's possible don't you remember being a prepubescent grade school boy flipping through those old dusty National Geographic hoping to see some EXPOSED indigenous tribal Tittys/ boobies???


No I was born eligible for Social Security.

MoFo

----------

Perianne (02-10-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

The pornstar clone of Palin kind of stole Sarah's thunder. 

On the other hand, Michelle should be on the cover of "Powerlifting USA" magazine.

----------

